# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  KORUZA The 1Gbit open-source open-hardware wireless communication system

## NetTraptor

Κάνω ένα Cut paste κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

_Dear all,

as some of you may recall, I have announced the development of a 1Gbps wireless optical system suitable for community networks in Barcelona.
Now almost a year later I am very excited to share the progress with you, as well as to seek your help in finding suitable development and travel grants and obtaining recomendation/introduction letters for them.

KORUZA is an innovative open-source open-hardware wireless communication system, employing a new low-cost approach to designing free-space optical network systems, enabling building-to-building connectivity with a highly collimated light beam at a capacity of 1 Gbps (1000 Mbps) at distances up to 100 m. It is designed to be suitable for home as well as professional users, enabling organic bottom-up growth of networks by eliminating the need for wired fiber connections and associated high installation costs. The simplicity of use, low-cost and compact size allow the system to be deployed in any network.

Feel free to see a more detailed description of the project with nice diagrams at:
http://koruza.net

As well as some details about the current state of the prototype system:
http://koruza.net/Prototype

I have written a scientific paper on the topic: Reintroducing Free-Space Optical Technology to Community Wireless Networks, which is available on (unfortunately behind a paywall):
http://aisel.aisnet.org/amcis2013/IS...esentations/3/

The paper will hopefully be presented to wider audience on AMCIS2013 conference in Chicago this August, but am at the moment lacking sufficient travel funding to attending it. You are most kindly invited to forward the project to any organisation that would be able to support me.

KORUZA is under active development, but at the moment with my personal resources in Slovenia. The next months are going to be dedicated to evolve the prototype into a product suitable for the everyone to use and I am looking forward to presenting it in Berlin in October, hopefully along with a crowd-funding campaign for the first series. A lot of work, time and resources are required for the project to grow up sufficiently to support itself. I am appealing to you for help in obtaining a grant, by puting me in touch with suitable organisations or individuals, that will enable the project to continue and meet the above described goals.

I am looking forward to meeting you all in Berlin again.

Kind regards,
Luka Mustafa - Musti
[email protected]
wlan slovenijaDear all,

as some of you may recall, I have announced the development of a 1Gbps wireless optical system suitable for community networks in Barcelona.
Now almost a year later I am very excited to share the progress with you, as well as to seek your help in finding suitable development and travel grants and obtaining recomendation/introduction letters for them.

KORUZA is an innovative open-source open-hardware wireless communication system, employing a new low-cost approach to designing free-space optical network systems, enabling building-to-building connectivity with a highly collimated light beam at a capacity of 1 Gbps (1000 Mbps) at distances up to 100 m. It is designed to be suitable for home as well as professional users, enabling organic bottom-up growth of networks by eliminating the need for wired fiber connections and associated high installation costs. The simplicity of use, low-cost and compact size allow the system to be deployed in any network.

Feel free to see a more detailed description of the project with nice diagrams at:
http://koruza.net

As well as some details about the current state of the prototype system:
http://koruza.net/Prototype

I have written a scientific paper on the topic: Reintroducing Free-Space Optical Technology to Community Wireless Networks, which is available on (unfortunately behind a paywall):
http://aisel.aisnet.org/amcis2013/IS...esentations/3/

The paper will hopefully be presented to wider audience on AMCIS2013 conference in Chicago this August, but am at the moment lacking sufficient travel funding to attending it. You are most kindly invited to forward the project to any organisation that would be able to support me.

KORUZA is under active development, but at the moment with my personal resources in Slovenia. The next months are going to be dedicated to evolve the prototype into a product suitable for the everyone to use and I am looking forward to presenting it in Berlin in October, hopefully along with a crowd-funding campaign for the first series. A lot of work, time and resources are required for the project to grow up sufficiently to support itself. I am appealing to you for help in obtaining a grant, by puting me in touch with suitable organisations or individuals, that will enable the project to continue and meet the above described goals.

I am looking forward to meeting you all in Berlin again.

Kind regards,
Luka Mustafa - Musti
musti_at_wlan-si.net
wlan slovenija_

----------

